# Sorted...........now we prepare to be amazed.



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Well the Chunnel is booked for 3rd Sept. and as its our first time we are booked to arrive in daylight with a few hours spare to get to our first stop which is St Valery.........then its on to Bayeux. We are ultimately visiting Jens cousin in Brittany for a couple of days and a few days in Brittany before heading back.

I will be (hopefully if I remember) taking notes and reporting on the trip in all its glory or otherwise........ :roll: 

I am still sorting the bits and pieces that you experienced travellers take for granted, like renewing passports, GB stickers, triangles, vests etc etc.
trying to sort nationwide account and insurances at the moment.

Copies of this and that.....I will shortly have to take a deep breath and re-check to see if I've got everything.

You must realise that this is something that for years I would never do...........I had no ambition at all to visit France....Nothing against France...I went there once.........(like 45 years ago) so this is quite a U Turn by me......................another thing I swore you would never get me to do was visit "those" areas in Spain (you know.....little Britain) but guess what................a week in BENIDORM with 10 C&W friends is booked for April 2009.........................I've gotta go lay down I'm gettin a headache. 8O 8O


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Badga;

With you on Spain, don't fancy 'little Britain' at all but i'm confident you won't be dissapointed with France.

pete


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Good for you ! You'll not regret it.

Ten miles into the trip and you'll be wishing you'd bought an open-ended tunnel ticket.

G


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Ahhh.............nice thought Grizzly........but some of us have to generate funds in order to pay bills......(and probly always will 8O )


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Do the French hunt badgers,I know they still hunt boar 'cos i watched them last year :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

small point for you to ponder.if you have the new type of number plates you could well have a blue end piece with a GB on it. I am led to believe this is all you legally need, so dont bother with a large GB sticker.If it only has a circle of stars then yes you will have to.

cabby


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Moblee old chap....I only agreed to go because they were talking about a cull over here................ :? 

and Cabby.........I have plain numberplates (no GB on) so I got 1 GB sticker for the rear.......its the new one, blue with GB in a circle of stars. Not vey big but as it came with the headlamp deflector thingies I assume its OK.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

cabby said:


> small point for you to ponder.if you have the new type of number plates you could well have a blue end piece with a GB on it. I am led to believe this is all you legally need, so dont bother with a large GB sticker.If it only has a circle of stars then yes you will have to.
> cabby


If you are going to go through Switzerland ( not you badger but anyone else who reads this) or any other non-EU country then my understanding is that you are supposed to have a GB sticker as well. I don't think the Swiss police reinforce this but in theory they could pick you up for it.

G


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

Don't knock Benidorm, there is something for everyone there. If you go to the old town at night where the gay bars are you can have a great night out and the lager louts don't go there and no you will be quite safe as the locals don't come out till after midnight. You can also go to the Benidorm Palace good food and entertainment and not rip off prices
Waz


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

I've never known the French to waste good ammunition on anything they don't intend to eat - and they eat most things but not badger.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

If you find yourself under fire in France, just shout


BANG

and the local's will have their hands raised in a nanosecond.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Badger,
Have a great time, we visited St Valery twice on our last trip, brilliant place, and the violet ice cream mmmmmmmmmmm
Norman


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

waz said:


> ..... knock Benidorm................


.......... down?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*GB stickers*



Grizzly said:


> cabby said:
> 
> 
> > small point for you to ponder.if you have the new type of number plates you could well have a blue end piece with a GB on it. I am led to believe this is all you legally need, so dont bother with a large GB sticker.If it only has a circle of stars then yes you will have to.
> ...


Grizzly is quite correct - a GB sticker is required for non EU countries.

Russell


----------

